# [PROBLEM] External storage card in T-Mobile S3 (SGH-T999) NOT RECOGNIZED



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

[PROBLEM] External storage card in T-Mobile S3 (SGH-T999) NOT RECOGNIZED

OK. This past Tuesday. I picked up a 16GB T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S3 (SGH-T999), in Marble White, along with a 32GB storage card.

AWESOME PHONE!

However, I continue to encounter a SERIOUS PROBLEM: Regardless of which appropriate application I use, I absolutely cannot transfer any app or file to the external storage card. It just won't happen. In fact, the phone does not even ackmowledge the existence of an external card.

Even when my S3 is USB-connected to my PC, I am unable to move any file to the phone's storage card. The "card" image appears on my PC's screen, but I get the black "x" symbol when I attempt to move a file onto the card image.

There is no problem moving files to-and-from the PC and the phone's "Internal Storage" area (as is the case with my Nexus i9250) , but no success with the external storage card.

I have repeatedly re-formatted the 32GB card (which has only a "lost directory" folder showing inside it -- and I can only tell this when connected to the PC), but that is the only recognition the S3 makes regarding the card (and conceding that 29.71GB of available space does exist). From within my phone, and regardless of which file reader/explorer app I use .... the external card simply does not appear.

For my purposes, I'm essentially back with my Nexus: No external storage.

Is anyone else encountering this problem?

I'm wondering if it's a flaw particular to the T-Mobile's SGH-T999 or if the international version GT-i9300 has the same issue.

Any comments/suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

[PROBLEM] External storage card in T-Mobile S3 (SGH-T999) NOT RECOGNIZED

OK. This past Tuesday. I picked up a 16GB T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S3 (SGH-T999), in Marble White, along with a 32GB storage card.

AWESOME PHONE!

However, I continue to encounter a SERIOUS PROBLEM: Regardless of which appropriate application I use, I absolutely cannot transfer any app or file to the external storage card. It just won't happen. In fact, the phone does not even ackmowledge the existence of an external card.

Even when my S3 is USB-connected to my PC, I am unable to move any file to the phone's storage card. The "card" image appears on my PC's screen, but I get the black "x" symbol when I attempt to move a file onto the card image.

There is no problem moving files to-and-from the PC and the phone's "Internal Storage" area (as is the case with my Nexus i9250) , but no success with the external storage card.

I have repeatedly re-formatted the 32GB card (which has only a "lost directory" folder showing inside it -- and I can only tell this when connected to the PC), but that is the only recognition the S3 makes regarding the card (and conceding that 29.71GB of available space does exist). From within my phone, and regardless of which file reader/explorer app I use .... the external card simply does not appear.

For my purposes, I'm essentially back with my Nexus: No external storage.

Is anyone else encountering this problem?

I'm wondering if it's a flaw particular to the T-Mobile's SGH-T999 or if the international version GT-i9300 has the same issue.

Any comments/suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jirv311 (Apr 25, 2012)

Have you tried formatting as FAT32 *on *your PC yet?

Not sure this is even related to your issue but the mount point of the external SD card is different now (in the phone). It's now located at /mnt/extSdCard.


----------



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you for your response.

I have formatted the 32GB micro SD storage card both ways: (1) By my S3 under "storage", and, (2) connected via USB to my PC under "format/fat32."

I am very concerned that the S3 phone, itself, will not (yet) recognize an external SD card (which is precisely what I read in an alarming post elsewhere).

But, then, that would make no sense: Samsung selling a phone having an external SD slot ... and then NOT allowing for use of an external SD card ? ?

Which is why I am interested in hearing from current SGS3 owners -- Tmobile's T999 and all the others -- to determine what THEIR experience has been, thus far ....

.... ESPECIALLY from T-Mobile SGH-T999 owners who have rooted their device using the "SGS3 Toolkit v.1.0" by the British Developer "mskip".

Thank you, again.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

So you rooted it with the European toolkit now it doesn't work properly? Just so we are clear on the situation.

from my brain via big stupid thumbs


----------



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you for your response.

No. Not the European version. mskip's "SGS3 TOOLKIT v1.0" is specifically for the (US) T-Mobile S3 .... Samsung model number SGH-T999 (not the int'l GT-i9300).

Since posting, I have been using a Play Store app -- ASTRO file manager -- that seems to be solving at least part of my problem.

Nonetheless, I would still like to hear from other T999 owners: Do they have my problem?


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

Faulty SD Card.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

The card is brand-new and ASTRO FILE MANAGER is solving part of my problem .... so, no, the card isn't faulty.


----------



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

[I formatted the 32GB external storage card both .... THROUGH THE PC/format/fat32 And ..... THROUGH THE PHONE storage/format]

UPDATE: It seems the following app -- and you can find it in Play Store -- has eliminated at least part of my external storage card problem on my T-Mobile S3 (SGH-T999): ASTRO FILE MANAGER


----------



## deeoh1084 (Nov 24, 2011)

did you install the correct SGS III drivers?? i used this method right here to install the driver
and my sd storage card is working perfectly fine actually i'm moving bunch of pictures and music
to my sd card as i'm typing!!! here's the website use this guy's SGS III tool kit!! it's awesome!
it has rooting option, flashing a new CWM that actually you can flash from the external card
etc etc... here's the website from xda forums http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1746682


----------



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

Just an update...

So, as of August 10th, I CAN move music, photos, videos, and data files to my 32GB external storage card (using ASTRO File Manager).

However, I STILL CANNOT use any of the app-moving programs to successfully move applications from the interenal storage to the external card.

Again, I have the T-Mobile SGS3: Model # SGH-T999.


----------



## sga999 (Aug 8, 2012)

MLB said:


> Just an update...
> 
> So, as of August 10th, I CAN move music, photos, videos, and data files to my 32GB external storage card (using ASTRO File Manager).
> 
> ...


I'm having this problem with a completely different setup. Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 running an AOKP rom for Jelly Bean. I found this info while searching for an answer. I can't understand why more people aren't affected by this! It has been occurring since April. I'm going to post on the thread for my specific device soon, but I thought I'd show you this first.
http://www.xda-devel...ternal-storage/

EDIT: I tried the "solution" of modifying platform.xml, and it messes up permissions and who knows what. So I've got to find another answer!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

MLB said:


> Just an update...
> 
> So, as of August 10th, I CAN move music, photos, videos, and data files to my 32GB external storage card (using ASTRO File Manager).
> 
> ...


Because that's the way the storage and partitions are made on the s3. You can't just move whatever you want. Why else would they make a 16gb and 32gb model? Because they cock block your ability to move stuff from the internal storage. People get mad when they figure this out and think it's a phone problem.

There is no "serious problem", you're just misinformed. It's stupid, but not a phone problem.

If you want, Google "directory bind.apk" and you'll find that on Xda. You can move stuff with that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sga999 (Aug 8, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Because that's the way the storage and partitions are made on the s3. You can't just move whatever you want. Why else would they make a 16gb and 32gb model? Because they cock block your ability to move stuff from the internal storage. People get mad when they figure this out and think it's a phone problem.
> 
> There is no "serious problem", you're just misinformed. It's stupid, but not a phone problem.
> 
> ...


This is happening to me on a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0. I realize I'm on the wrong thread, but I wanted to let others here know that I had this same problem and that there were posts (and a "solution") about it. I had no problems on stock rooted deodexed ICS version, but now that I went to an AOKP Jelly Bean ROM, this hit me.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I may be wrong, but it sounds like the OP is mad that he can't transfer all of his apps to external storage. That's just not how the phones are setup anymore, unfortunately.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> I may be wrong, but it sounds like the OP is mad that he can't transfer all of his apps to external storage. That's just not how the phones are setup anymore, unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I am disappointed that I cannot move ANY of my apps to my external storage card. What's more, in the past, I HAVE been able to use app-moving programs to move apps to the external card ... on such (relatively) "primitive" devices as the Boost Mobile Samsung Galaxy Prevail, a BlackBerry, and, this year, an HTC Sensation 4G.

NOW, I've got Samsung's flagship device .... and the manufacturer decided against giving the owner the ability of moving apps to the external storage card?!?

Regardless of the SGS3 model 's internal storage (16GB/32GB/64G), I (we) STILL should have that ability.

Samsung's decision, in this regard, is a regression; having that ability -- as we have had in the past with less-powerful/not-as-developed phones -- should not even be considered something "new" or "special" ... IT SHOULD BE "STANDARD."

Now, I love my T999, and I am a loyal Samsung buyer ... but I'm not going to drink the koolade and pretend they didn't make a bad decision here.

I should be able to use an app-mover program off Play Store and choose where I store my apps ---- internal storage or external storage.

Am I "mad"? No.

"Disappointed"? Absolutely.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm with ya, man. I have 5 games on my phone. That alone takes up about everything once I download the extras. Meanwhile, my external 16gb card has 10gbs left.

Weak, Samsung.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

